# الألم وتعذيب الجسد - تشويه معنى الصليب؛ كيف تحيا أجسادنا



## aymonded (24 يونيو 2012)

*الألم وتعذيب الجسد نظرة مشوهة لصليب ربنا يسوع
وما الذي يُحيي أجسادنا

*​ شخص ربنا   يسوع المسيح حينما مات على عود الصليب وقدم نفسه ذبيحة كاملة لأجلنا نحن   الذين تهنا وسُبينا في الشرّ الذي تبعه الفساد فلم نعد نصلح للحياة مع الله   في النور، ولم يعد لنا قيام أو شركة مع الله الذي أحبنا، فطُمست فينا  صورته  التي خُلقنا عليها، فتشوه طبعنا وصرنا في حالة موت وانفصال عن مصدر  وينبوع  الحياة، إذ فقدنا النعمة الحافظة لنا والتي بدونها رجعنا لأصل  التراب الذي  أُخذنا منه.
فالرب مات لا   من أجل أن يُعيد لله كرامة أهانها بشر، لأن الله فوق أن يُمس من إنسان أو   يفقد أي كرامة – حاشا – ولا حتى من أجل التعويض لما صنعه الإنسان من   انفصاله عن الله بحرية اختياره، لأن بُعد الإنسان عن الله لم ينقصه شيئاً،   كما أن قُربنا منه لا يُزيده شيئا، لأن من يزيد وينقص هو نحن فقط، وليس الله لأنه كامل في طبيعته لا يحتاج شيءٌ قط.
فالكنيسة الواعية بالروح القدس التي تذوقت عمق خبرة الصليب كشركة في روح القيامة تقول وتُعبر عن مجد الصليب دائماً بالقول الشهير: [ *إن صليبك هو حياة وقيامة لشعبك* ]

فالصليب لا   يُمكن أن يُأخذ شعار لحياة تُمجد الألم والفشل والهزيمة والخنوع كقاعدة   حياة، كما لا يُمكن أن يتحول لنظرة سادية وماسوشية تتخيل أن الله إلهاً   مُخيفاً يُسرّ بعذاب ابنه الوحيد وينتقم منه وتُرضيه آلام البشر ومعاناتهم،   ولا يُمكن ان نتصور أن الله يقول لنا أن نعذب الجسد لكي تخلُّص الروح، لأن   الله ليس مسبباً لعذابات الجحيم ولا للألم والمُعاناة ولا هم موضع سروره ولا تقدمته للإنسان، بل نحن أنفسنا، لأن   أصل الموت كائن في إرادتنا واختيارنا، وباختيارنا الحرّ ورطنا أنفسنا في   العذاب والمُعاناة بسبب هوى النفس الداخلي، أي سبب الخطية ودافعها فينا،   لأن للخطية سلطان الموت الذي ساد علينا، فحركنا نحو الفساد، لأننا دائماً   ما نشعر بثقل في قربنا من الله، ونُعاني في الرجوع إليه، في حين أن   انحيازنا للشر والفساد سهل للغاية، لأننا نركض بسهولة نحو الموت، وأصبح له   السيادة على أنفسنا وأجسادنا بل وحتى أروحنا، لذلك نكون سريعي الخُطى نحو   الهلاك.

وبالطبع لا يُمكن أن تُأخذ الآية : [ حينئذ قال يسوع لتلاميذه إن أراد احد أن يأتي ورائي فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه ويتبعني ] (متى 16: 24)؛ على أنها حُجة وإشارة إلى ضرورة تعذيب الإنسان لنفسه إذا أراد أن يكون تلميذاً حقيقياً ليسوع.
والمشكلة أن   في مَن ذهب للتأويل للإهانة والتعذيب مطلوب للجسد، ذلك بسبب الفكر المشوه  عن الصليب  وآلام الرب يسوع، وقد ركز كثيرين على أن الصيام هو تعذيب للجسد،  وهذا أدى  عند البعض – وليس الكل طبعاً – بأن تعذيب الإنسان لجسده فرض  واجب لا تستقيم  بدونه الحياة المسيحية.

وهذا - بالطبع - هوَّ عينه قمة التحوير والانحراف في المعنى الذي وضع الآية في غير موضوعها (فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه ويتبعني) أدى إلى التفسير الغير واعٍ أن يجعل الإنسان يُقسم لجزأين: [ *نفس وجسد* ]؛ واعتبار (النفس) هي مبدأ الخير فيه، وال (جسد) مبدأ الشرّ وينبوعه.

هذه الفكرة أصلاً مستمدة من الفلسفة اليونانية؛ والكتاب المقدس وآباء الكنيسة، بل وكل الأجيال بريئة منها تماماً: 
فقد كان   فيثاغوروس (فيلسوف يوناني) يتلاعب بالألفاظ، ليُعلن أن الجسد (Soma)   إنما هو بالحقيقة سجن (Sema) للنفس، وقد امتدت نظرته هذه إلى أفلاطون ثم   إلى الأفلاطونية المستحدثة ورائدها أفلوطين، الذي قال عنه تلميذه فورفيروس  *أنه كان يخجل من وجوده بالجسد إلى حدّ رفضه بأن يوضع له رسم*.

ولكن الكتاب المقدس *يرفض فكرة أن الجسد سجن النفس أو لا بُدَّ من تعذيبه لكي تسمو النفس أو تخلُص*،   وذلك لأن الإنسان كياناً موحداً يقبل الله بكليته أو يرفض الحياة مع الله   بكليته، فلا وجود لثُنائية أو ازدواجه، الجسد يرفض مثلاً، والروح تقبل،   والنفس مش عارف فين، ولا تُأخذ الآية : [ لأن الجسد يشتهي ضد الروح والروح ضد الجسد وهذان   يقاوم أحدهما الآخر حتى تفعلون ما لا تريدون ] (غلاطية 5: 17) كحجة  لتأكيد  أن الجسد لا يتقبل صلاح الله أو من الضروري تعذيبه لينال قوة الله  ويتخلَّص من  شروره، لأن الآية لا تتكلم على الجسد كمصدر شرّ، بل تتكلم عن  الفرق ما بين الإنسان الجديد والإنسان العتيق المتمرس في الشرّ والبعيد عن  الله الحي ويحيا حسب الانحراف الغريزي الذي سيطر عليه بسبب شهوات قلبه وميوله المنحرفة، وقد يقول قائل أن القديس بطرس الرسول قال: [ متى تألم الجسد كف  عن  الخطية: فإذ قد تألم المسيح لأجلنا بالجسد تسلحوا أنتم أيضا بهذه النية،  فأن  من تألم في الجسد كف عن الخطية ] (1بطرس 4: 1) (رغم من أن الآية  واضحة  كالشمس لو قرأناها في إطار ما كُتبت فيه دون بتر، لأنه يتكلم عن  الذين قبلوا  سلب أموالهم بفرح، فمن يقبل هذه الآلام لا شيء يسود عليه من  خطايا لأنه  لم يعد أحد فيهم يطمع في العالم، وسوف نشرحها فيما بعد  بالتفصيل في موضوع  مستقل).

أما بالنسبة للخطية *ليست مجرد عمل جسدي* فقط، ولا وجود للنفس فيه أو روح الإنسان، بل هي *موقف كياني *(الإنسان أخطأ وليس عنصر واحد مُحدد فيه)* يُشير إليه أكل الثمرة في سفر التكوين كنوع من أنواع المعارضة مع وصية الله وعدم الطاعة* وكسر علاقة ثقة المحبة بين الإنسان والله.

وقد فُسِرَ أكل  الثمرة  خطأ (عند البعض)، حين صُنفت فيما بعد بنوعها ((تفاحة)) واتخذت  خطأ  كرمزاً للمعاشرة الجنسية بين آدم وحواء *وهذا محض افتراء لا علاقة  له  بالكتاب المقدس على الإطلاق، لا من قريب ولا من بعيد، وهذا  الفكر مشوه  للغاية نبعه فساد الإنسان الذي به ومنه بدأ يشرح الكتاب  المقدس بدون أن  يتقدس أولاً وينال موهبة الروح ففسر حسب خبرته الشخصية من جهة سقوطة  وليس حسب إعلان الله  في ملء قداسته* وحسب قصده.

[ فقالت الحية للمرأة *لن تموت* بل الله عالم انه يوم تأكلان منه تنفتح أعينكما وتكونان كالله (كآلهة) عارفين الخير والشر ] (تكوين 3: 4 - 5)
فالخطية كما صورها   الكتاب المقدس: هو أن يقرر الإنسان بنفسه وبمعزل عن الله ما هو الخير وما   هو الشرّ، أي بعبارة أخرى: يُنصب نفسه إلهاً، أي يصير باذته منفصلاً محور لوجوده الذاتي دون الله   أو في انعزال تام عنه أي: *تكونان كالله (كآلهة منفصلين أو منفردين) عارفين الخير والشر*

عموماً خطأ الاعتقاد بأن   الجسد هو مبدأ الشرّ في الإنسان يتضح لنا بوضوح شديد جداً في تجسد الكلمة [   والكلمة صار جسداً.. ] (يوحنا 1: 14)
فكيف يتخذ الله مبدأ الشرّ ويتحد به !!! وهو الذي قال: [ *من منكم يبكتني على خطية، فأن كنت أقول الحق فلماذا لستم تؤمنون بي ] (يوحنا  8: 46) *فكيف يقول الحق وهو متحد بمبدأ شرّ !!!

وقد نادت   الكنيسة لا بخلود النفس على طريقة الإغريق بل بقيامة الأجساد، وهذا ما رفضه   حكماء اليونان عندما بشرهم القديس بولس الرسول في أريوس باغوس: [ *ولما سمعوا بالقيامة من الأموات كان البعض يستهزئون والبعض يقولون سنسمع منك عن هذا أيضاً *] (أعمال 17: 32)

وقد رفضت الكنيسة البدعة الدوسيتية التي قالت: [ *إن جسد المسيح كان مجرد صورة ليس إلا* ]، كما رفضت تماماً المذاهب الغنوسية التي اعتبرت كالمانوية *إن [ الجسد هو عنصر الشرّ في الإنسان* ].

+ [ وبالإجماع عظيم هو سر التقوى *الله ظهر في الجسد*، تبرر في الروح، تراءى لملائكة، كُرز به بين الأمم، أؤمن به في العالم، رُفع في المجد ] (1تيموثاوس 3: 16)
+ [ بهذا تعرفون روح الله: كل روح يعترف بيسوع المسيح *أنه قد جاء في الجسد* فهو من الله ]  (1يوحنا 4: 2)
+ [ وكل روح لا يعترف بيسوع المسيح *انه قد جاء في الجسد* *فليس من الله وهذا هو روح ضد المسيح* ] (1يوحنا 4: 3)
+ [ لأنه قد دخل إلى العالم مضلون كثيرون *لا يعترفون بيسوع المسيح آتيا في الجسد هذا هو المضل والضد للمسيح* ] (2يوحنا 1: 7)

وفي النهاية أقدر أن أقول مع القديس بولس الرسول: [ مع المسيح صلبت فأحيا لا أنا بل المسيح يحيا *فيَّ، فما أحياه الآن في الجسد، فإنما أحياه في الإيمان، إيمان ابن الله الذي أحبني وأسلم نفسه لأجلي* ] (غلاطية 2: 20)

يقول القديس   أموناس تلميذ الأنبا أنطونيوس في الرسالة الأولى موضحاً أن العلاقة مع  الله  بالجسد أي بكيان الإنسان كله وليس جزءً منه: [ ها   أنا أرى أن أجسادكم هي من فوق وهي حية. لأن الإنسان إذا كان جسده حياً  فإن  الرب يعطيه ميراثاً ويحصيه مع "ورثة الرب" ويكافئه عن كل أعماله  لأنه  حرص على *حفظ كل كيانه* حياً ليُحصى في ميراث الرب. ] ( عن رسائل القديس أموناس – تعريب القمص متياس فريد 1984 )

ولنا أن نوضح الآن   بعد أن أظهرنا أن خلاص النفس لا يأتي بتعذيب الجسد، نستطيع أن نُظهر ما   الذي يُحيينا الآن ويُحيي أجسادنا، فأجسادنا ممكن أن تكون ميتة أو حية، ولا   أتكلم عن موت الجسد الطبيعي، ولكني أتكلم من جهة خضوع الجسد للنفس وميوله   نحو طاعة الحياة، لأن *الجسد أداة النفس والمُعبِّر عنها*، فلو النفس حية  وتنبض بحياة الله وتميل نحوه، الجسد يتبعها بالضرورة لأنه الأداة التي  تُظهر ميول النفس الداخلية.

+ الإنسان لا   يستطيع أن يحيا من نفسه، وهذا ظاهراً في سفر التكوين عند خلق الإنسان، لأن   الله خلق الإنسان على صورته وأعطاه نعمة خاصة تحفظه من الفساد لكي لا يعود   للتراب الذي أُخِذَ منه، بل يكون مكتسياً بنعمة خاصة تحفظه من   الانحلال، ولكن بالسقوط فقد هذا الكساء البهي فعاد مرة أخرى للتراب وساد   عليه الموت لأنه فقد الحياة.
ولكن شكراً   لله لأنه أعاد لنا الحياة وأعطانا عربون الحياة الضامن للخلود، وهو الروح   القدس الذي يسكن أوانينا الخزفية الضعيفة، لأن حيث يكون روح الآب، الذي هو   روح الابن، الذي هو روح الحياة، هناك يكون الإنسان حياً، ويصير الجسد نفسه   ميراث الروح، وكأنه قد نسى كيانه الخاص، واكتسب صفات الروح التي تتوغل  فيه  على قدر نموه في النعمة وتشربه منها، فيتشكل ويتشبه بشكل كلمة الله [ ونحن  جميعاً  ناظرين مجد الرب بوجه مكشوف كما في مرآة نتغير إلى تلك الصورة  عينها من مجد  إلى مجد كما من الرب الروح ] (2كورنثوس 3: 18)​ لذلك يا   إخوتي كما أننا كنا سابقاً غير طائعين ولا طالبين الروح السماوي، فكنا نسلك   في الجسد العتيق واقعين تحت سلطان الموت وأجسادنا ميته، إذ تُعبِّر عن  موت  النفس وانطراحها بعيداً عن الله الحي، فكنا غير طائعين لله ولا نحفظ   وصاياه، هكذا الآن بل وفي تلك الساعة واللحظة [ هذا وإنكم عارفون الوقت أنها   الآن ساعة لنستيقظ من النوم فإن خلاصنا الآن أقرب مما كان حين آمنا ]   (رومية 13: 11)، فعلينا أن نقبل روح الحياة، الروح القدس، فينا ليعمل،  ونصغي  لشخصه العظيم ونعي عمله في النفس، مقدمين توبة حقيقية، [ لنسلك في  جدَّة  الحياة ] (رومية 6: 4)، ولنكن مُطيعين لله، لأن بدون روح الله يكون  الجسد  ميتاً معدوماً من الحياة، وعاجزاً عن أن يرث ملكوت الله، لأننا بدون  روح  الله، لا ولم ولن نستطيع أن نخلُّص على الإطلاق وأبداً. ​


----------



## aymonded (16 أبريل 2016)

*للـــــــــــــــــــرفع
*​


----------



## peace_86 (16 أبريل 2016)

*أخ أيمن معاك حق..

المشكلة أن هناك فرق (كبير وشاسع) بين تقبل العذاب، وبين تعذيب الذات
تقبل العذاب في حالات معينة حينما يكون هذا الألم والعذاب واجباً أو طريق لنحو السعادة أو لأي شيء آخر.. فهذا مقبول، لأنه يعلمنا الصبر والتواضع والخضوع للواقع.

وفرق أيضاً بين تعذيب الذات وبذل الذات..
تعذيب الذات بصورته المازوخية تختلف تماماً مع بذل الذات الذي يرمز للعطاء والتضحية والمحبة الغير مشروطة.

الصليب وإن كان فخر، لكن يحمل في طياته آلام المسيح التي تألم بها لأجلنا ليمجدنا في وقت أثناء صليبة، وكذلك بقيامته بعد لحظة الصلب..*



> وبالطبع لا يُمكن أن تُأخذ الآية : [ حينئذ قال يسوع لتلاميذه إن أراد احد أن يأتي ورائي فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه ويتبعني ] (متى 16: 24)؛ على أنها حُجة وإشارة إلى ضرورة تعذيب الإنسان لنفسه إذا أراد أن يكون تلميذاً حقيقياً ليسوع.
> والمشكلة أن في مَن ذهب للتأويل للإهانة والتعذيب مطلوب للجسد، ذلك بسبب الفكر المشوه عن الصليب وآلام الرب يسوع، وقد ركز كثيرين على أن الصيام هو تعذيب للجسد، وهذا أدى عند البعض – وليس الكل طبعاً – بأن تعذيب الإنسان لجسده فرض واجب لا تستقيم بدونه الحياة المسيحية.



*حمداً لله أن هذه الصورة لم تعد موجودة حالياً، لكنها كانت منتشرة في القرون الوسطى وبالذات في بعض مناطق أوروبا، حينما كان الإيمان لا يستقيم إلا بتعذيب الجسد، بل وكان البكاء والنواح نوع من أنواع الإيمان..

لكن حينما تنظر للصليب على أنه فخر، بل وتنظر له على أنه شهادة إلهية تمنحك الحياة الأبدية والقوة والمجد والعظمة، فمن خلالها تشاركنا مع المسيح آلامه، وتقاسمنا معه (مع رب المجد) كل آلام الصليب.
حتى إكليل الشوك قد صار تاج نفتخر به ونضعه على رؤوسنا ولم يعد مصدراً للحزن..

طبيعي أن نحزن ونحس بتأنيب الضمير حينما نتذكر أن المسيح مات عنا ونحن بعد خطاة، لكن هذا بعيد كل البعد عن تعذيب الذات.*


----------



## aymonded (16 أبريل 2016)

peace_86 قال:


> *أخ أيمن معاك حق..
> 
> المشكلة أن هناك فرق (كبير وشاسع) بين تقبل العذاب، وبين تعذيب الذات
> تقبل العذاب في حالات معينة حينما يكون هذا الألم والعذاب واجباً أو طريق لنحو السعادة أو لأي شيء آخر.. فهذا مقبول، لأنه يعلمنا الصبر والتواضع والخضوع للواقع.
> ...



هو للأسف لازال فيه البعض اللي عندهم نفس ذات النظرة
هم قله مش زي العصور الوسطى طبعاً
لكن لازال موجود نفس الاعتقاد​


----------



## +ماريا+ (16 أبريل 2016)

المسيحيه مش للعذاب لكنها للفرح 
حتى الانجيل اسمه البشاره المفرحه 
فى ناس كتير عندهم افكار مغلوطه ومشوهه 
وللأسف مش بيعترفوا انهم غلط بالعكس 
متمسكين ومقتنعين جدا بأفكارهم 
ربنا ينور بصيرتهم وعيون قلوبهم 
ميرسى كتير استاذ ايمن للموضوع المميز
 ربنا يبارك ويثمر خدمتك


----------



## aymonded (16 أبريل 2016)

ربنا يهدي الجميع ويعطي نعمة للكل
حتى نحيا باستقامة قلب في حياة الفرح الإلهي آمين
​


----------



## paul iraqe (17 أبريل 2016)

*استاذي الفاضل

استوقفني عنوان الموضوع (الالم وتعذيب الجسد )

هناك من يجيز بذلك ويعتبرها نوع من الرهبنة ورفض الدنيا ولكن باسلوب اخر

فهل هذا صحيح ؟

مع الشكر والتقدير مقدما
*


----------



## aymonded (17 أبريل 2016)

paul iraqe قال:


> *استاذي الفاضل
> 
> استوقفني عنوان الموضوع (الالم وتعذيب الجسد )
> 
> ...



*لأ يا غالي مش صيح على الإطلاق، والرهبنة لا تقوم على تعذيب الذات أو التقليل من شأن الجسد، لأن الرهبنة الواعية تقول أن تقديم الجسد ذبيحة شكر بروح القداسة، بمعنى أقمع جسدي واستعبده واعمل به كل شيء لأجل مجد الله الحي، لكن لا أمسه بسوء بل أراعيه وأربيه في التقوى والعفة والطهارة لكي أحفظ كرامته، لأن حفظ الجسد لا يتم إلا عن طريق القداسة والبُعد عن الخطية وكل ما هو منافي لوصية الله، لكن ترك العالم للراهب لكي تكون حياته كلها مُكرسه لله، وهذا لا يعني إطلاقاً تعذيب الجسد أو تأليمه لأنه شيء محتقر مرذول، لأن الجسد للرب، وكل من يحتقر جسده أو يهينه أو يضره فقد تعدى على المجد الإلهي لأن الجسد للرب بكل ما فيه، فينبغي ان نقدس الجسد للرب، بمعنى ان يصير قدساً له وحده، لأنه رداء ثمين أعطاه لنا الله لكي نحفظه ونكرمه بالوضع الصحيح التام في سيرة قداسة وعفة وطهارة دائمة بالالتصاق بالرب إلهنا وتروضيه ليخضع للروح القدس الساكن فيه، لأن الجسد هيكل مقدس للرب. 

**ولا شكر على واجب يا محبوب الله والقديسين
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض دائماًُ
النعمة معك
*​


----------



## paul iraqe (17 أبريل 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *لأ يا غالي مش صيح على الإطلاق، والرهبنة لا تقوم على تعذيب الذات أو التقليل من شأن الجسد، لأن الرهبنة الواعية تقول أن تقديم الجسد ذبيحة شكر بروح القداسة، بمعنى أقمع جسدي واستعبده واعمل به كل شيء لأجل مجد الله الحي، لكن لا أمسه بسوء بل أراعيه وأربيه في التقوى والعفة والطهارة لكي أحفظ كرامته، لأن حفظ الجسد لا يتم إلا عن طريق القداسة والبُعد عن الخطية وكل ما هو منافي لوصية الله، لكن ترك العالم للراهب لكي تكون حياته كلها مُكرسه لله، وهذا لا يعني إطلاقاً تعذيب الجسد أو تأليمه لأنه شيء محتقر مرذول، لأن الجسد للرب، وكل من يحتقر جسده أو يهينه أو يضره فقد تعدى على المجد الإلهي لأن الجسد للرب بكل ما فيه، فينبغي ان نقدس الجسد للرب، بمعنى ان يصير قدساً له وحده، لأنه رداء ثمين أعطاه لنا الله لكي نحفظه ونكرمه بالوضع الصحيح التام في سيرة قداسة وعفة وطهارة دائمة بالالتصاق بالرب إلهنا وتروضيه ليخضع للروح القدس الساكن فيه، لأن الجسد هيكل مقدس للرب.
> 
> **ولا شكر على واجب يا محبوب الله والقديسين
> ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض دائماًُ
> ...





*ممنون من حضرتك جدا استاذي الفاضل على الجواب الشافي 

مع كل الشكر والعرفان لحضرتك لمجهودك المبارك

ربي يحفظك ويخليك ويقويك ويعطيك كل الصحة والسلامة

تحياتي وتقديري

دمت بكل خير وعز وبركة
*


----------



## aymonded (17 أبريل 2016)

*ربنا يخليك يا جميل ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض
النعمة معك
*​


----------

